# Immigration Judges Moving to 12 Cities



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That


> have high populations of illegal immigrants with criminal charges, the officials said.


 Sounds like a good idea to me.



> The U.S. Justice Department is developing plans to temporarily reassign immigration judges from around the country to 12 cities to speed up deportations of illegal immigrants who have been charged with crimes, according to two administration officials.
> 
> How many judges will be reassigned and when they will be sent is still under review, according to the officials, but the Justice Department has begun soliciting volunteers for deployment.
> 
> The targeted cities are New York; Los Angeles; Miami; New Orleans; San Francisco; Baltimore, Bloomington, Minnesota; El Paso, Texas; Harlingen, Texas; Imperial, California; Omaha, Nebraska and Phoenix, Arizona.


Exclusive: Immigration judges headed to 12 U.S. cities to speed deportations | Reuters


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well in SF they could disband the 9th circuit and give them the space. 

BTW the CA legislature just put on fast track legislation to make CA a sanctuary state and forbid all state and local LE from assisting ICE except in urgent response rolls.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Well in SF they could disband the 9th circuit and give them the space.
> 
> BTW the CA legislature just put on fast track legislation to make CA a sanctuary state and forbid all state and local LE from assisting ICE except in urgent response rolls.


Drain ALL federal funding to CA NOW.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Drain ALL federal funding to CA NOW.


Heard a guy on the radio the other day that is leading Trump's immigration policies and he's planning on doing just that. The same guy started this organization. Center for Immigration Studies | Low-immigration, Pro-immigrant Good info on immigration (both legal and illegal).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent link @Sasquatch

Note to the rest of the country;

I maintain my position; The US needs to stop all immigration for at least 10 years. All means ALL; no green cards, no visa's no student deferments, nada, zip, nil, none, zero...

Any questions?

I didn't think so.

Now go back to watching basketball.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> That Sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> Exclusive: Immigration judges headed to 12 U.S. cities to speed deportations | Reuters


Best news I've heard since being told the hogs had ate my little brother back in the Winter of 56. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Won't madder much some other federal judge with over rule everything they do. Trump get the courts filled yesterday.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent link @SasquatchI maintain my position; The US needs to stop all immigration for at least 10 years. All means ALL; no green cards, no visa's no student deferments, nada, zip, nil, none, zero....


As much as I'm against people coming in uncontrolled (refugees) and illegally (********) it's pretty well documented about how a mature country with lower birth rates requires some new blood to keep things rolling and avoid stagnation in it's workforce.

Generally the people who are hard working enough to legally apply and go through the immigration process make for some damn fine citizens with fresh ideas and the gumption to go out and be successful in business.

Some controlled immigration is good and helps keep the American dream alive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That was the past. The immigrants coming now want to take down America.



John Galt said:


> As much as I'm against people coming in uncontrolled (refugees) and illegally (********) it's pretty well documented about how a mature country with lower birth rates requires some new blood to keep things rolling and avoid stagnation in it's workforce.
> 
> Generally the people who are hard working enough to legally apply and go through the immigration process make for some damn fine citizens with fresh ideas and the gumption to go out and be successful in business.
> 
> Some controlled immigration is good and helps keep the American dream alive.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> That was the past. The immigrants coming now want to take down America.


Some do for sure. Everything that the commie left does is to secure a "permanent underclass" that will perpetually vote to keep them in power. The left does not care who these "peoples" or underclass is as long as they can have power.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think some managed immigration is ok as long they are coming here for a better life, and not at someone else's expense, also they need to except our culture and respect our laws, not to assert there beliefs and ideology on us. They need to understand they come here to join us, not change us.....JMO. If they question our way of life and have expectations of something for nothing, you are not welcome here.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no problem with limited legal immigration, so long as they assimilate, learn our history, speak our damn language, and bring something to the table. We can no longer afford the worlds poor. The immigration system in it's current form is busted, broke, don't freakin work. Shut it down and rework the whole process so that it makes sense. Until then, no one comes in.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> That was the past. The immigrants coming now want to take down America.


Some defiantly want to hurt the US but most of the ones who go through the legal process of immigrating are the new blood every mature country needs. They come with slightly different ideas and work ethics than the average American which helps revitalize the American economic spirit.

example. We may put down 1st generation Latinos (legal or otherwise) but if you've got a tough physical job that requires fast work the faster moving while working culture the 1st generation Latinos have means they will build that house or hand dig that ditch faster.

Asians have a higher emphasis on Math and student discipline than Americans have.

Fresh blood and fresh ideas along with a strong work ethic are what will keep America growing economically.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They need to start prosecuting the Mayors and Governors of these "sanctuary" locations as aiding Criminal Aliens is a *federal felony* already law of the land. They can also go after the employers.

The Criminal Aliens just deport them whenever they are picked up, unless a serious crime then deport after imprisonment. No revolving door where these criminals get a free pass where a Citizen would be locked up pronto.

If they did this the Criminal Alien problem would cease to exist, and the abetters would be labeled felons for life and get free room and board for a while in the "crowbar hotel".


----------

